# Any Home Haunters in Rochester NY area?



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Would like to know if there are any home haunts around the Rochester NY area. Would like to make a list of them and get them out to people in our area. Kinda like a haunt tour guide


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

ScareShack is in Rochester.
but he is a little scary! lol


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> ScareShack is in Rochester.
> but he is a little scary! lol


Thanks Jeff for the lovin scary words.

Joe...I got a list of local home haunts here in roch. pm me ill dig em up and send ya them.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks, I would really like to see what other area home haunts are like.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Add my haunt to the list. It's a neighborhood haunt in the city.


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

If you could, I would like that list too. I don't know that I'm "a haunt", but we do a pretty good job. Last year we had a walk through up the drive, into the garage, and into the porch. It gets a little better each year, as money and time will allow.


----------

